# Past weekend's multiple shipments at Aquatic Kingdom



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

This is some of the best conditioned fish shipment I have seen for sometime. Was just there. It's been a few days so the fish have gotten conditioned to local water, and the weakest ones have been culled thus it is now a bit safer buy.

Ones that caught my eyes:

Sunburst Anthias - small to medium, great shape, bought some myself ($49).

Best prices on Heniochus $29, and moorish idol $49. If you got fish only tank, I'm jelly, and I'd be grabbing them. They are in terriffic shape.

The tiniest Queen Angel juvie, about size of thumbnail. 

Two caribbean fishes I'd wait a week on: the small blue caribbean tangs (about loonie size, yellow colour as juvies) seems to have ich. 

Blue Reef Chromis from the caribbean. Great schooling fish but got finrot, and one had fungus, was hiding in corner.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Blotched Anthias!!!*

Holy smokes! how did I forget to list this. They also got a few blotched anthias. There's three or four of them, in excellent shape. $250, in the same tank as Sunburst Anthias.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very fair and balanced update Aung
We all thank you for the recon work and for your posting


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> Holy smokes! how did I forget to list this. They also got a few blotched anthias. There's three or four of them, in excellent shape. $250, in the same tank as Sunburst Anthias.


Borbonius ?  Next time don't forget take some pics and share with us


----------



## griszay2k (Oct 7, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> Holy smokes! how did I forget to list this. They also got a few blotched anthias. There's three or four of them, in excellent shape. $250, in the same tank as Sunburst Anthias.


Price is $199 for blotched anthias


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

griszay2k said:


> Price is $199 for blotched anthias


shyst! that's a bargain! for the rich  not me.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Bullet said:


> Very fair and balanced update Aung
> We all thank you for the recon work and for your posting


Thanks Bullet. People seem to shy from saying something that might seem negative lest they earn the ire of the store owners. As a consumer I prefer getting honest observations not the hyperboles.

I must give kudos to Dan of AK. I discussed the fungus and fin rot with Dan and we looked at the fish together. He did tell me to wait a week, so I am merely passing his advice to you guys.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

zoapaly said:


> Borbonius ?  Next time don't forget take some pics and share with us


 I will next time. I was feeling, inadequate with my aging point and shoot so I shied away from the pics.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I saw 4 candy hogfish's 1 Japanese Bobounce Anthias and a lot wrasse fish @ AK today


----------

